

Ask HN: Should I sell my Google IO ticket? - jungziege

I got a ticket for Google IO this year, but now that they're offering most of the talks online I'm considering selling it. I don't really care about the Google swag they typically hand out, and I don't really have enough web/android dev experience anyways (I do mostly iOS and ML). Is the atmosphere and networking at Google IO enough to warrant going? Are there other benefits besides just the conference talks? Can anyone who's been before talk about the experience?
======
steventruong
Take my answer with a grain of salt as its clearly just my own experience and
what I do.

That said, outside of friends I already know and go with, I really don't
network or mingle with people at the conference much with exception to lunch
time where you're sitting at the table talking to other attendees or staff. I
pretty spend the majority of my time there in sessions and of course the
keynotes.

So, as you said, the talks eventually get uploaded online so why go? In part
because of the experience I guess, and in part, I go with friends so its a
good way to meetup and hang out at the conference together. Swag is just
icing.

------
radiohed
email me an i'll pay for your ticket glady. reg @ rox.org i'll even give you
$100 more

